# How many plants?



## LaurenK (Mar 18, 2012)

I posted early about plants for my 110gal Angelfish tank. I want it to be heavily planted for them but I'm just curious for my 110 gallon tank, how many plants should I add to make it heavily planted? Right now I have a pretty good size amazon sword, 4 vals, 2 other taller plants ( I can't remember their name. They're tall stems with leafs coming off the stems.) and 2 short swords for the foreground. I also have 4 Argentine Swords (?) that a friend gave me and java moss on my driftwood.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

To me heavily planted covers at least 75% of the tank floor. It can be more based on what you like.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

lol to me, heavily planted is having enough plants that you can't see your fish or the substrate. Also, when in doubt, add more XD


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

Kehy said:


> Also, when in doubt, add more XD


LOL, always my motto!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A lot of Swords will reduce the amount of plants you can effectively have. If the rest are lower light requirement plants, maybe no biggie. Swords, almost all of them, grow to a pretty decent size to the point they will block light to lower plants. I removed 3 Amazons from a 125g because no matter what I seemed to put around them, they didn't get enough light for me.

Kind of hard to place a number on it. In one of my 125g tanks I know I have well over 400 individual plants and in the other it is closer to 200, but both look to be planted to about the same level.

I like Susan's description.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

x2 on Ben's comments about the swords. They block alot of light when they get big. I have had sunset's and willows grow successful inside a sword.


----------



## LaurenK (Mar 18, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> A lot of Swords will reduce the amount of plants you can effectively have. If the rest are lower light requirement plants, maybe no biggie. Swords, almost all of them, grow to a pretty decent size to the point they will block light to lower plants. I removed 3 Amazons from a 125g because no matter what I seemed to put around them, they didn't get enough light for me.
> 
> Kind of hard to place a number on it. In one of my 125g tanks I know I have well over 400 individual plants and in the other it is closer to 200, but both look to be planted to about the same level.
> 
> I like Susan's description.


Good to know about the amazon sword. Would they still block out the light for lower plants if they're placed in the back of the tank?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

i have the same problems with my amazon swords, even in the back. any plants nearby seem to suffer.


----------



## LaurenK (Mar 18, 2012)

Well, I won't be adding anymore of those then. Thank you.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

You can see the willow and sunset mak'en their way through. The Sword is over 1/3 working on 1/2 of the tank.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I consider my tanks to be heavily planted, and there is no visible gravel. It's completely taken up with plants, rock and wood. But, 75% seems to be a good number.


----------

